# FAQ Tips > Tipps und Tricks >  Yast Bildschirmauflösung

## tassili

Leider wurde SAX  von OpenSuse in den neuen Distributionen gestrichen und so erhält man u.U. eine völlig unzureichende Auflösung und hat keine Möglichkeit, das zu ändern. 
Installiert man sich aber den XLDE - Desktop, so hat man damit die Möglichkeit, sich die Auflösung zu wählen, welche man haben möchte. 
Danach geht man wieder auf seinen gewohnten Desktop zurück, der jetzt auch die gewünschte Auflösung aufweist.
 :Big Grin:

----------

